# Any other Paleo eaters in here?



## JustJazzie (Aug 10, 2015)

Editing because I am not looking for medical advice, we see a professional for that.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 10, 2015)

I LOVE dinosaur meat!!! I eat it all the time!


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 10, 2015)

Derrel said:


> I LOVE dinosaur meat!!! I eat it all the time!


Would you mind shipping me some of those bones for my dogs?! They'd be in heaven, and I'd save a ton on their daily bone allowance.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 10, 2015)

Derrel said:


> I LOVE dinosaur meat!!! I eat it all the time!


So the resemblance to Fred isn't just coincidental?


----------



## limr (Aug 10, 2015)

Sorry, not me. A Paleo diet is almost an anathema to a vegetarian. I say "almost" only because I sometimes eat fish so I'm an "almost" vegetarian


----------



## EIngerson (Aug 10, 2015)

Favorite recipe;
Steak….over fire. Flip when it stops mooing.


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 10, 2015)

limr said:


> Sorry, not me. A Paleo diet is almost an anathema to a vegetarian. I say "almost" only because I sometimes eat fish so I'm an "almost" vegetarian


Hey now, we both eat lots of veggies. We can still be friends! ;-) recipes for side dishes still appreciated. Just no peanuts, soy, dairy, gluten, teff of buckwheat please. ;-)


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 10, 2015)

EIngerson said:


> Favorite recipe;
> Steak….over fire. Flip when it stops mooing.


Mmmm. We have half a cow on order. There will be lots of fresh steak in my future!


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 10, 2015)

Check out _The PALEOdiet _by Daniel Green_._


----------



## EIngerson (Aug 10, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > Favorite recipe;
> ...




I'll be anxiously awaiting my invite. lol


----------



## limr (Aug 11, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, not me. A Paleo diet is almost an anathema to a vegetarian. I say "almost" only because I sometimes eat fish so I'm an "almost" vegetarian
> ...



Yes, we share the veggies in common. You all can have my portion of meat 

As for recipes, does quinoa or amaranth have a place in the diet? How about legumes? Sweet potato? I tend to make lots of crock pot meals that involve veggies and beans and I often use Indian spices. Any of that sound good? Curried chick peas with sweet potato, for example?


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm not, sorry to say. The cost per meal for potatoes, beans, rice - which I think isn't allowed? - and wheat is just too good. But I also don't have Celiac's or lactose intolerance like those who might benefit from the diet.

I just try to balance things the best I can, although I probably eat too many pickles because vinegar is my favorite food group.

Right now I'm trying to eat more probiotic and fermented things because some antibiotics I've been taking have really messed with my digestion. It's been a bit tough since I can hardly eat yogurt without gagging.


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 11, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> Check out _The PALEOdiet _by Daniel Green_._


I'll check it out! Thanks.


limr said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


 unfortunately most of those are all out right now due to the high carb count. Sweet potato is allowed though! And while my son can't have it, I have yet to give up my hummus.
Funny, my friend (who has been a vegetarian since middle school) said her boss was trying to talk her into going paleo and she was considering it. I told her I didn't think you could healthily combine those diets. I think you've elaborated on how different they really are!



rexbobcat said:


> I'm not, sorry to say. The cost per meal for potatoes, beans, rice - which I think isn't allowed? - and wheat is just too good. But I also don't have Celiac's or lactose intolerance like those who might benefit from the diet.
> 
> I just try to balance things the best I can, although I probably eat too many pickles because vinegar is my favorite food group.
> 
> Right now I'm trying to eat more probiotic and fermented things because some antibiotics I've been taking have really messed with my digestion. It's been a bit tough since I can hardly eat yogurt without gagging.


 yes, no grains or legumes allowed. Starch in low moderation. I try to NOT look at the register when we check out for groceries on this diet. We did a month of costco shopping a few weeks ago and I went weak in the knees when the total came up. But, my son has shown such improvement since switching that we couldn't ethically go back. And it's got to be cheaper than medical bills and medications for his list of ailments right?!

Pickles have been on my list of foods to learn how to make for quite some time now! Yum! Have you started brewing Kombucha yet? It's a favorite in our house!


----------



## bribrius (Aug 11, 2015)

have a child that might be in somewhat a similar situation. Haven't tried a paleo diet. Almond milk, limit sugar intake, lots of probiotics and a doc med so far. Difficult as i would like to try something healthier (like all food is processed and has chemicals in it now) but trying to go fully organic would be a challenge.


----------



## bribrius (Aug 11, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Check out _The PALEOdiet _by Daniel Green_._
> ...


not even sure what i would give my kid for breakfast on it? NO cereals, no eggs, is bread even allowed? what would i even make for breakfast?


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 11, 2015)

bribrius said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > Gary A. said:
> ...


Not sure where you heard eggs were out. We eat eggs 7 days a week! Eggs and meat for breakfast. Quiche. An occasional Paleo pancake for a treat. But I'm lazy in the morning so it's mostly eggs and meat.


----------



## limr (Aug 11, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> I'm not, sorry to say. The cost per meal for potatoes, beans, rice - which I think isn't allowed? - and wheat is just too good. But I also don't have Celiac's or lactose intolerance like those who might benefit from the diet.
> 
> I just try to balance things the best I can, although I probably eat too many pickles because vinegar is my favorite food group.
> 
> Right now I'm trying to eat *more probiotic and fermented things* because some antibiotics I've been taking have really messed with my digestion. It's been a bit tough since I can hardly eat yogurt without gagging.



You can try adding some apple cider vinegar or miso to things like soups, stews, stir fries, or even rice. Just add a tablespoon or two into the water that you're already using to make the rice. 

There are also spices that aid digestion. 5 Spices that Help Heal Your Digestive System Wellness Today I would add ginger to this list as well.

A note about the turmeric:  curcumin is the thing in turmeric that provides the benefit, but it doesn't absorb well. Black pepper, however, used in conjunction with turmeric will increase the absorption of the curcumin by approximately, using the technical term of course, a metric sh1t ton.


----------



## otherprof (Aug 11, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> We found out a couple months ago that my oldest son has several food intolerances and the easiest way to avoid them all was by switching to a paleo diet. We're about 6 or 7 weeks into this fiasco, and I feel like I finally have some sort of clue what I am doing! I'm just curious if there are any other people here crazy enough to eat this way. If so, I'd love to hear your favorite cookbook title or dish to make!


I'd eat a paleo but I'm a vegetarian.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 11, 2015)

Science Compared Every Diet and the Winner Is Real Food - The Atlantic

Finally, in a notable blow to some interpretations of the Paleo diet, Katz and Meller wrote, "if Paleolithic eating is loosely interpreted to mean a diet based mostly on meat, no meaningful interpretation of health effects is possible." They note that the composition of most meat in today's food supply is not similar to that of mammoth meat, and that most plants available during the Stone Age are today extinct.

How to Really Eat Like a Hunter-Gatherer Why the Paleo Diet Is Half-Baked Interactive Infographic - Scientific American

The Paleo diet not only misunderstands how our own species, the organisms inside our bodies and the animals and plants we eat have evolved over the last 10,000 years, it also ignores much of the evidence about our ancestors' health during their—often brief—individual life spans (even if a minority of our Paleo ancestors made it into their 40s or beyond, many children likely died before age 15). In contrast to Grok, neither Paleo hunter–gatherers nor our more recent predecessors were sculpted Adonises immune to all disease.
A recent study in The Lancet looked for signs of atherosclerosis—arteries clogged with cholesterol and fats—in more than one hundred ancient mummies from societies of farmers, foragers and hunter–gatherers around the world, including Egypt, Peru, the southwestern U.S and the Aleutian Islands. "A common assumption is that atherosclerosis is predominately lifestyle-related, and that if modern human beings could emulate preindustrial or even preagricultural lifestyles, that atherosclerosis, or least its clinical manifestations, would be avoided," the researchers wrote. But they found evidence of probable or definite atherosclerosis in 47 of 137 mummies from each of the different geographical regions. And even if heart disease, cancer, obesity and diabetes were not as common among our predecessors, they still faced numerous threats to their health that modern sanitation and medicine have rendered negligible for people in industrialized nations, such as infestations of parasites and certain lethal bacterial and viral infections.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 11, 2015)

I prefer the see food diet.   See Food.......................Eat Food.    

I have always subscribed to the eat any damn thing you want diet, just don't eat the same damn thing all the time, with the exception of water.   We do tend to eat a lot of home made stuff instead of processed boxed stuff,  as fresh is always better.  

Works well for me and pisses my doctor off tremendously.  All my blood workup is right down the middle and my cholostoral last time was 112.  Down from 114 last year.  FYI, I'm 61.   

My Dr. is 15 years younger,  had a quadruple bypass and lives on cholostoral medicine.   He hates seeing my blood work up every year at physical time.  

That's what hard work and good eating can do for you I guess.


----------



## runnah (Aug 11, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> We do tend to eat a lot of home made stuff instead of processed boxed stuff



There it is. Just use basic raw ingredients and combine them into good healthy food. This way you have total control over fat/carb/salt/vitamin/sugar content.

I call it the runnah diet, books are for sale on amazon for $19.95.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 11, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I have always subscribed to the eat any damn thing you want diet, just don't eat the same damn thing all the time, with the exception of water.


This also has an awful lot to do with it.  Eating a wide varity of foods, not just meat, or green veggies, or Pizza daily or even coffee.  The only thing we constantly have on a daily basis is water as it the best drink for the body and yogurt for it's natural pro-biotic properties.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 11, 2015)

JustJazzie said:
			
		

> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Jazzy...I'm very fond of the bone marrow in those dino bones, so I end up cracking them open and scooping it out and making soups with it, so the poor doggies would really not have anything good after I'm done with the bones. Besides, those teeny-tiny FexEx bags just aren't big enough...


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 11, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> Science Compared Every Diet and the Winner Is Real Food - The Atlantic
> 
> Finally, in a notable blow to some interpretations of the Paleo diet, Katz and Meller wrote, "if Paleolithic eating is loosely interpreted to mean a diet based mostly on meat, no meaningful interpretation of health effects is possible." They note that the composition of most meat in today's food supply is not similar to that of mammoth meat, and that most plants available during the Stone Age are today extinct.
> 
> ...


Hey now! I never claimed it was the healthiest way to eat. Or that everyone should do it. Only that it is the easiest way for me to avoid the foods that my son tested intolerant to.


----------



## sm4him (Aug 11, 2015)

No grains, no legumes, NO DAIRY????  No thank you!  I like my cheese and milk and ice cream too much! And my bread. 

I DO sometimes eat like a caveman though--but only when I'm especially hungry and can't find a fork. 

I can absolutely understand why those experiencing health issues related to their diet might want to try this and so many of the other "theme" diets out there (like the Raw diet, my niece and her husband do that--really?? Nothing cooked at all? Um, just no) but they are not for me. I want to enjoy the foods I enjoy--if one or more of them begin to pose a health issue for me, then I will eliminate those specific foods from my diet. 



gryphonslair99 said:


> I have always subscribed to the eat any damn thing you want diet, just don't eat the same damn thing all the time, with the exception of water.



^THIS. My dietary motto has always been the same as my grandmother's was--Eat (or drink) anything you want, but do it in moderation.
She lived to be 98, so it seemed to work well for her.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 11, 2015)

This was a new one to me since I'm not working with kids and families these days. When I looked it up I found one of the same articles Lew posted.

There seems to be no medical or scientific basis to the paleo diet. I checked quick in JAMA, found nothing. The only apparently good thing about it is that it restricts or eliminates processed foods. For an adult it seems like this diet may or may not necessarily be harmful or helpful compared to any other diet; for a child it seems inconsistent with other nutritional guidelines with nothing to support this being used with children. 
Paleo diet What is it and why is it so popular - Mayo Clinic

The most concerning thing I read was when I noticed a number of articles out of Australia about a paleo cookbook for babies and toddlers that was going to be published. Their country's national health dept. released information that the meals in the cookbook could be dangerous or possibly even lethal for babies. The publisher pulled the plug on it.

I also looked up Loren Cordain who developed the paleo diet. He is _not_ a medical doctor. His degrees are in health and phys. ed. and he used to run a fitness center of some sort on the college campus where he taught.   

If a child has food allergies I'd probably ask the pediatrician about a referral to a dietician or nutritionist to help in planning meals. I've worked with kids who were on specialized diets that were medically supervised and it can be challenging for families with a child with dietary needs or restrictions.


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 11, 2015)

@vintagesnaps , he is under the care of a medical professional and we are tailoring his diet to his specifications. Thank you for your concern.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm just being straightforward about what I'm finding. I don't think there's anything wrong with trying something and maybe getting ideas for meals and recipes, etc. I'm just not reading anything very positive about it. I'd rather be able to say something more positive but I'm not finding it.

I checked our local children's hospital website and only found one article that mentions it and says the research is basically none. I read too that there have only been 5 studies done, with a relatively small number of people. I wouldn't expect that health care professionals would be likely to recommend it based on the lack of medical evidence to support it.

Paleo Diet -- What You Need to Know -- US News Best Diets

From Paleo To Plant-Based New Report Ranks Top Diets Of 2015 The Salt NPR


----------



## table1349 (Aug 12, 2015)

We enjoyed a paleo/ice age diet last night.  Grilled raw meat until cooked on buns made of grain.  Vegitable and fruit products on it including items made from tomatos, mustard seeds, cucumbers, greens, and bulbs.  (Katcup, mustard, pickles, lettuce and onions.)

Mmmmmm-mmmmmmmm good.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 12, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> We enjoyed a paleo/ice age diet last night.  Grilled raw meat until cooked on buns made of grain.  Vegitable and fruit products on it including items made from tomatos, mustard seeds, cucumbers, greens, and bulbs.  (Katcup, mustard, pickles, lettuce and onions.)
> 
> Mmmmmm-mmmmmmmm good.



Did you kill it yourself with your bare hands, or a rock?

Huh.  Right.  Thought not.  Slackers. 

Lol


----------



## table1349 (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes I did.  Pounded those wheat kernals to flour to make the home made buns and shaped those patties of ground meat by hand.  I did use food safe prep gloves to make cleanup easier and to help eliminate cross contamination issues.   I may like paleo, but I don't need a case of Paleo Green Apple Quick Step. 

FYI this was a paleo/ice age cow.  This was a grass fed steer that we finished for 3o days on grain.   Makes for a tastier meat upon slaughter.  You got's to understand.  I ain't no city slicker.  Grew up farming and ranching and have raised beves for years just to put on our own table.


----------



## Designer (Aug 12, 2015)

Jazzie, I have done something like that; the low-carb diet.  Quite a few years ago though, and now it's time to re-up.


----------



## limr (Aug 12, 2015)

Okay, I had to post this for you Jazzie - not to talk you out of anything, but just because it's friggin' hilarious   It's not about the whole experience, just about one particular attempt at making Paleo-friendly cookies. And she does link to a recipe, so it might be useful to you.

I Went Paleo and Now I Hate Everything. The Everywhereist


----------



## table1349 (Aug 12, 2015)

No recipes but funny.


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 12, 2015)

@limr that was pretty funny! I could write something similar about the "two ingredient paleo pancakes" I've been making. The kids love them. My youngest inhales them. They look like pancakes. They even Smell like pancakes. They smell delicious! But They. Are. Not. Pancakes. I have to gag down every bite. The texture is.....unique. Hahaha.

@gryphonslair99 , that was HILARIOUS!!! 

In case anyone was wondering, I did not eat a mammoth for dinner. I had chicken stuffed poblanos with avocado cream sauce and it was delicious.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 12, 2015)

Derrel said:


> I LOVE dinosaur meat!!! I eat it all the time!



*Trilobites
*
_





Image is in the Public Domain._


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 12, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Yes I did.  Pounded those wheat kernals to flour to make the home made buns and shaped those patties of ground meat by hand. .



Ok, so we have to give you kudos for killing everything with your bare hands true caveman style.  But do you deserve the extra bonus points?

When you pounded out the kernels, did you use your forehead?  Lol


----------



## table1349 (Aug 12, 2015)

No.  I didn't want to break the granite slab I was pounding the wheat kernels on. 

This would be Paleo




on


----------



## table1349 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hamburger bun recipe

Honey Whole Wheat Hamburger Buns

Ingredients

1 cup milk
1/4 cup butter or coconut oil (If using coconut oil, select the refined kind that doesn't taste like coconuts)
1/4 cup honey
1 egg
1 teaspoon salt
2 1/2 teaspoons yeast (or one packet)
2 to 3.5 cups of whole wheat flour (see note below)
Sesame seeds or rolled oats (optional--for garnish)
Instructions

In a small saucepan, gently heat the honey, butter, and milk over low heat until the butter is just slightly melted. Don't boil or simmer this mixture-- you want it just barely warm.
Place the yeast in a mixing bowl.
Mix the lukewarm honey/milk mixture into the yeast and stir well. Add the egg and salt. Gradually add in the flour, mixing and kneading as you go.
Once the dough gets to the point where it is forming a ball, I let it rest for 2-3 minutes. The whole wheat flour tends to soak up liquid over time, so giving it a few minutes allows the flour to soak up liquid and helps to prevent you from adding too much. After this resting period is complete, I go back in and add more flour if needed.
Knead 6-7 minutes, adding flour as needed. Cover the dough ball and allow it to rise in a warm place for one hour.
Punch down the risen dough and divide it into 8 portions (12 if you like smaller buns). Roll each portion into a ball, then flatten it.
I flatten mine so they are pretty close to the size I want my finished buns to be-- during the rising process, they will mostly rise up, not out.
Cover the dough circles and allow them to rise 30 minutes in a warm place.
Bake at 375 degrees in a preheated oven for 12-18 minutes.
A minute or two before they come out of the oven, you can brush them with melted butter and sprinkle on some sesame seeds or rolled oats. This isn't necessary, but definitely makes for a pretty end product.


----------



## mmaria (Aug 13, 2015)

I've been on a similar diet recently(and stricter but involved lots of meat, meat and some more meat) and I've read tones of articles and spoke with a few nutritionists during that time.

My conclusion, everyone of them/nutritionists is "pro something" and "against something", they're so exclusive about diets, what they do is the best and what others do is wrong. I don't like that.

And my conclusion ... thanks God I'm not on that diet anymore!!!


----------



## runnah (Aug 13, 2015)

mmaria said:


> My conclusion, everyone of them/nutritionists is "pro something" and "against something", they're so exclusive about diets, what they do is the best and what others do is wrong. I don't like that.



Well everyone wants a book to sell!


----------



## table1349 (Aug 13, 2015)

runnah said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > My conclusion, everyone of them/nutritionists is "pro something" and "against something", they're so exclusive about diets, what they do is the best and what others do is wrong. I don't like that.
> ...





runnah said:


> There it is. Just use basic raw ingredients and combine them into good healthy food. This way you have total control over fat/carb/salt/vitamin/sugar content.
> 
> *I call it the runnah diet, books are for sale on amazon for $19.95.*



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
YES The Freaking Do, DON'T THEY??????


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 21, 2015)

Seems that way sometimes. Anyway, I noticed the original post was edited so maybe I misread it the first time, I thought this was something being tried since it seemed like it might be workable with a kid having food allergies.

I started looking it up because I thought it was something new, but apparently it's actually been around for awhile. It isn't in use as far as I can tell, I find it rather surprising that it would be recommended, at least I can't find anything that supports it.


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 23, 2015)

25,000 Big Macs: burger a day keeps the doctor away (since 1972)

Checkmate nutritionists.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Aug 23, 2015)

I hate to burst in with negative waves but I would like to make a few points.

The Paleo diet has been around since the first animal ate another.

Neanderthals lived on a paleo diet and look were they ended up. Humans like bears are omnivores and are adapted specifically for that regime. Eating lots of red meat gives you terrible gout in later life aswell as bowl cancer. Google Loui Theroux, BBC, documentary on Paleo.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Aug 23, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> 25,000 Big Macs: burger a day keeps the doctor away (since 1972)
> 
> Checkmate nutritionists.



There is nothing necessarily wrong with eating 25000 big macs in your life time if you do stuff that burns the fuel, i.e. the carbs, eating 2500 burgers a doing nothing with that energy would be a kin to continually pumping gas into your car even though the tank is full, the stuff has to go somewhere.


----------



## Euphrasia Alekto (Sep 8, 2015)

I have always wanted to start but I have really no time to do all preps.  I am sticking to meal replacements (shakes) for the time being. But I really wanna start paleo soon.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 8, 2015)

tonight im making a grilled veggie pizza with crust make from ground up cauliflower...

i will smile in delight as i eat it.


----------



## limr (Sep 15, 2015)

Sooo...whatever else anyone wants to believe about this diet (and to be clear, I'm not talking about anyone here - it really is a general statement, not a veiled pointed one), follow it only if it makes sense for your body (health issues, allergies, etc) and not because of claims that turn out to be...well, bogus. That whole "Cavemen didn't eat processed grains" business?  Yeah, um...Paleo People Were Making Flour 32,000 Years Ago


----------



## Derrel (Sep 15, 2015)

The comments section of that NPR web article is filled with hilariously smug attitudes and witty back and forth, making fun of Paleo eaters, raw food eaters, and bison meat eaters, among other things. One fellow so full of himself that he has picked the handle SlySy wrote, "Stupid paleo people didn't even know about the paleo diet. "


----------



## limr (Sep 15, 2015)

Derrel said:


> The comments section of that NPR web article is filled with hilariously smug attitudes and witty back and forth, making fun of Paleo eaters, raw food eaters, and bison meat eaters, among other things. One fellow so full of himself that he has picked the handle SlySy wrote, "Stupid paleo people didn't even know about the paleo diet. "



Oh lord, the first rule of the Intarwebz is to NEVER READ THE COMMENTS!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 15, 2015)

My bad, my bad...I readed da commentz!!!!


----------



## limr (Sep 15, 2015)

Derrel said:


> My bad, my bad...I readed da commentz!!!!


----------

